# gsd ears



## triggersdad (Jan 23, 2008)

my new gsd is 4.5 mos old. his ears have not yet stood up. both his mother and father were on site when i bought him, and had erect ears. my buddy bought one of his litter mates and her ears are up. should i be concerned??


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't be concerned as of yet. Try these tips to help along the ears, they worked well for me: 

1. Give the pup some cottage cheese or yogurt, the added calcium helps the ears. 

2. Massage the ears upward and try to avoid petting the ears back or down.

3. give the pups some bones to chew on. Chewing stimulates the ears and makes them stronger.

Hope this helps and Welcome!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

there is a whole section on this site dedicated to those crazy gsd ears here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=38&page=1

welcome!!!!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Welcome trigger. Yes, do check out the Ears section here to see if there's anything there that might help. 

At about 5 months of age, if ears aren't up, you can explore the many techniques for taping/glueing ears to help them stand (if you're so inclined).


----------



## triggersdad (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice!


----------

